# New PTO shaft now it wont disengage



## Fast Eddie (Oct 18, 2021)

I have a 42 2N. I replaced the PTO shaft and now I cannot get it ti disengage. The after market shaft was identical to the original, Same length, width, number of splines etc. I took it out and slipped the old shaft back in and the PTO slips in and out like it should. What gives? Any Ideas???


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Fast Eddie, welcome to the forum.

Perhaps the splines on the new shaft are out of tolerance on spline width or OD? Or maybe some roughness on the new splines? Probably best to return it...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Did you get it from a dealer on on the net as an aftermarket part? reason I ask is a lot of the parts on the net are substandard in manufacture.

I'd check not only the splines but the various diameters and length with a set of calipers or a micrometer or take them both to a local machine shop and have someone check them to see if the new one is dimensionally correct compared to the old one.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Is your clutch disengaging all the way?
Or is it dragging a bit when you try and put the tractor in gear?


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 18, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Did you get it from a dealer on on the net as an aftermarket part? reason I ask is a lot of the parts on the net are substandard in manufacture.
> 
> I'd check not only the splines but the various diameters and length with a set of calipers or a micrometer or take them both to a local machine shop and have someone check them to see if the new one is dimensionally correct compared to the old one.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 18, 2021)

You’re probably right. Looks like it was manufactured in India. SMH. I’m replacing it because the housing is broken. I think I’ll order a new housing and just rebuild the old shaft and save myself a few bucks in the process. 
Thanks for the information.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have to be cautious about what you purchase today. Lots of tractor parts on Flea Bay and Amazon but the origin is always in question.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 18, 2021)

Fast Eddie said:


> I have a 42 2N. I replaced the PTO shaft and now I cannot get it ti disengage. The after market shaft was identical to the original, Same length, width, number of splines etc. I took it out and slipped the old shaft back in and the PTO slips in and out like it should. What gives? Any Ideas???


----------



## Fast Eddie (Oct 18, 2021)

I got my the new housing today. Installed a new bearing and seal on the old shaft. I’m back in business. Thanks Guys


----------

